# Vhf on Erie.



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I am getting ready to install my new vhf. Lots of guys aren't even using them anymore. Cell phones are spotty at best out by west sister and the weather buoy. How and why are guys are running without vhf?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

You wouldn't catch me on Erie with out a functional VHF!


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

cell phone wont get a signal but you can text


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

fisherman 2 said:


> cell phone wont get a signal but you can text


I don't think I want to send a text if I'm taking on water or trying to assist another vessel. I also like the dsc button for guys who know nothing about hailing on 16. One red button and everyone knows you need help. I'd feel pretty dumb with a $300 rod in my hand and a sinking boat. It's too easy to get the priorities wrong on erie


----------



## Nate167 (May 1, 2009)

I have 2 on my boat. 1 hardwired with gps from fishfinder for dsc and 2nd handheld one as back up.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Cell phone is one cell phone to one cell phone. VHF broadcasts to many other boaters who are nearby and can help. I consider my cell phone a poor backup to my VHF. I "wouldn't leave home without it" - the VHF that is.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Cell phones are for trading gps coordinates of a school of fish so an armada of boats doesn't beat your buddy to your miraculously discovered honey hole. VHF is for general communication amongst boaters, i.e "red Lund this is black Starcraft, we will pass you port to port once this floating Prius makes up his mind where he's going." VHF is also for when the crap hits the fan and you or someone nearby needs help.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

got plenty of chatter up at Geneva back in july. and was sharing info with another boat that found fish. he saved the day with his info. just make sure you have a good radio and a great antenna. it doesn't help to have a 300.00 radio and a 40.00 antenna. I used a cheap antenna for yrs and didn't know what I was missing. then I read the antenna is the heart of the system. so I invested in a good antenna and I have no regrets about spending a little more money. I have a radio I paid 139.00 for yrs ago and I have an antenna I paid around 150.00 for 3 yrs ago. and I pick up more boats than I ever did with the cheap antenna I was using. its nice to talk to guys that's miles away with the much better antenna.
sherman


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Count me in on the ones that wouldn't head out on Erie without a VHF. If the fish are biting out by the line and you manage to find one of the partially submerged logs that wander out into the lake you will be thankful you have one. Or of course, if you become one of the exceptional anglers like the others on this site you will need one to fish tournaments...


----------

